# So I'm not sure if this is the correct thread (first time posting) MAC 181 SE Brushes fake ??



## nikkiquiestas (Feb 8, 2011)

*So I'm not sure if this is the correct thread (first time posting) MAC 181 SE Brushes fake ??*





  	I bought both of these on seperate LJ sales :\


----------



## LC (Feb 9, 2011)

These are so fake it's not even funny...You should re-post this thread in the "counterfeit" section of the MAC chat


----------

